# New Business Idea



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

This is very suitable for people in the construction business.

I'm always looking for new business ideas that can make tons of money, does not require a lot of brains, and does not require a lot of money.

The following is a very simple idea that can make you rich in a very short period of time. In fact, I will introduce you to a Japanes girl who ran away from home to the U.S. with absolutely no money. She got a green card through the Lotto, never had a job in this country, still does not have a driver's license, and within seven years this girl purchased 13 homes, co-ops, and condos. 

When I met this girl, after she was in thiscountry only 7 yeasrs, my calculations were she had a net worth of about $2.5 million. I listened to how she purchased all her property with no money and I never did the math to see how her strategy would work for you or myself. On this past Wednesday, I went to a real estate seminar and I haven't been ableto sleep since then because my head has been spinning with ideas and I am kicking myself for not listening to my Japanese friend five years ago. 

The best part about what I am going to tell you is you don't need a lot of money to get started. In fact, you don't need to spend one penny to get started and the government will often pay cash in advance so seal the deal so you can prepare a residence. 

This post will be short compared to all the possibilities, but use your imagination. The last thing you want to do is think about why this won't work.

THE NEW BUSINESS IDEA

MOST IMPORTANT: If already own real estate you can increase your rents by 300% and you don't need to do hardly more than the initial set-up and hire workers for very little maintenance. 

I own rentals and only two days after the seminar I have already made a profit of about $75,000. I don't have the time to do the exact nmbers right now, so I will give you a simple example of how profits are earned with rental income.

When you own even only one unit the numbers are amazing when you multiply a small rent increase times 12 months and your property increases in value 10 to 13 times the annual increase. For example, when you increase a tenant's rent by $100 per month the annual increase is $1200 per year, but in California rental property increases in value by 13 times the annual income, so a $100 monthly earns an instant profit the first year of:

12 x $100 = $1200 + 13 (gross multiplier) x $1200 = $15,600 + $1200 = $16,800.

Now, multiply $16,800 times 10,20, or 100 units and you can see how the number are huge.

The overall idea is to create a niche market for people who want to rent homes. You will see later that you don't need to own a home to do this.

This niche market caters to both people with special needs and/or to people who want 5-star treatment. At first, you think you need special licenses, handicap access, etc., but as you investigate further you will find that you don't. 

The target markets are divided into two groups:


Renters who want 5-star treatment.
College Students 
Tourists
Exchange students

SPECIAL NEEDS PEOPLE - THESE PEOPLE DO NOT REQUIRE SUPERVISION

Haidicapped (the type person you see cleaning tables at fast foods)
Blind
Deaf
Aids Patients
VA Vets

NO ALCOHOLICS, NO PERVERTS, NO DRUG ADDICTS

HOW THIS BUSINESS WORKS

You take an existing rental unit or you lease a home with two or more rooms.

You rent each room for the same price you would rent the entire unit or home for.

At this points this sounds like you are only renting rooms as we commonly see, but there is a twist to this and this can take several pages to explain.
You have to look at the reasons tenants will pay the same amount for a room as the entire apartment and this answer lies in the services that are provided, the reason the tenant wants only one rooom, why the resident would rather live with other people, and the services provided. 

The best part is; when you rent to persons with special needs the government will guarantee your rent. When the person need special construction for acces the government will often write checks for the modifications.

This system works and I already made a ton on money in my first two days. Ask prospective tenants what they want. So, I rented an apartment to two college students. Until two days ago, my two bedroom apartments rented for $1050, but I rented each room for $950 ($1900). The only difference is I threw in cable television, internet, pay the gas, electric, and furnished the apartment with everything including the dishes. I will even have a maid clean the common areas and change the sheets every week. The cost to furnish the apartments was about $3500 nd this cost will be spread over several years.

I am in Las Vegas right now spending the money and I have to go. You can even rent a house or apartment and sub lease.If you are too broke to do this find a landlord you can work with and get a piece of the pie.

This is a very skimply explanation and there are endless possibilities. 

This works because I know many people who do this, but I've been too bust to pay attention.

To be successful you always need to see the glass as half full. This is a terrific business idea that works in every city.


----------



## RHoge (Jul 5, 2009)

_**_


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

How'd that post make it past the SPAM filters? Seeing your in Vegas I can understand the frustration and desperate measures to earn enough money to keep from being another Vegas statistic.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I go door to door selling no soliciting signs.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Which part is difficult to believe?*

These are my qualifications for starting this thread.

What I write can be verified by looking up my name on my web site and then by looking up my assets on knowx.com.

Read my profile. I am a real estate investor.

I feel this thread is related to CT subjects because this idea is suitable for contractors.

I am not selling anything and never did.

Understanding numbers similar to those in this thread can make the difference between being an average or very profitable investor.

At the time I am writing this post, I am in Sandy Valley Nevada, just 30 miles south of Las Vegas, because in the past 18 months I purchased 11 homes in Las Vegas and I am currently living in two homes in Sandy Valley (on weekends) with a total of 8 bedroom, 7 bathrooms, and 7-1/2 acres. Longer story why two homes. I own over 130 rental properties in the U.S. and the Philippines. Almost every home is paid off (not apartment buildings).

So, I think I am qualified to write an article telling how people can make make a lot of money in real estate. 

The purpose for a forum is to help people.

I will post more on this subject and may make a video on this subject post because I strongly believe the video makes things easier to understand.

Most people probably don't know that I spent several thousand dollars of my own money to make software available to this forum bevause i needed special software to to make software run for members that did nothave MS Access. Two weeks ago, I spent $300 and over 40 hours to make videos for this forum. I also spent hundreds of hours editing software and editing my manuals.

I'm learn new things every day and I am excited about the new ideas in this thread because I took a day of my time on Wednesday to go to a seminar and things I already knew sunk into my brain and the same is occurring in this thread. Those who replied DID NOT GET IT! No business will ever thrive if you can't get it.

You tell people about something that work; some people get it and some people don't.


You can't ruffle my feathers and I will not respond to sarcasm, but I think was necessary to post my qualifications.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

O.K. let's cast emotions aside. Getting checks from the government is becoming increasingly difficult. If paperwork isn't your thing, and a significant portion of the income comes from government payouts... That doesn't seem too stable. I can see the service oriented landlord angle, but there are only so many people who can pay the note. 

Again, more supply than demand.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> O.K. let's cast emotions aside. Getting checks from the government is becoming increasingly difficult. If paperwork isn't your thing, and a significant portion of the income comes from government payouts... That doesn't seem too stable. I can see the service oriented landlord angle, but there are only so many people who can pay the note.
> 
> Again, more supply than demand.


 
$950 to rent an apartment and you still have a room mate? WHo is going to pay that? College kids??? 

$950 X 48 (4 yrs college) =$45,600 = No way!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

pcplumber said:


> This is very suitable for people in the construction business.
> 
> I'm always looking for new business ideas that can make tons of money, does not require a lot of brains, and does not require a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the reality to this scenario is you'll probably go broke. 

This isn't anything new. There have been rooms for rent for as long as there has been realestate. In the old west it was the start of the hotel business, with the room for rent, then the bed and breakfast. That model can be pretty profitable because the rent is proportionally very high compared to the occupancy. Figure a room for a night $40. Theoretically if you keep it full for 30 days = $1200 a month rent.

The long term rental of rooms for rent like you are saying attracts a very unique and shall we say... less then desirable tenant? Section 8, welfare reciepent... let's face it, if you are well off you aren't going to want to share a room in a house with a bunch of other people. You'll want what the vast majority of us all want, a place to call your own, privacy, convenience etc...

The reality is if you're going to try this, be ready to meet every scammer and low-life on the planet. The pie in the sky ideal is you'll have a house full of down on their luck, handicapped girl-scouts, the reality is you'll have a bunch of people who are bottom feeders, low-lifes and derelicts, alcoholics, methadone users and other really nice people like that. 

(FACE FACTS - real citizens don't desire to rent a room)

If I'm not mistaken there is a huge amount of red tape to jump through and a little issue of a wait for 1st months payments, where by some of them.. uh... really sweet people like to jump ship and leave you holding the bag... not to mention issues such as out-rageous monthly maintenance issues cleaning up after these... um... angels. 

I've personally know two different people who back in the 80s went after this exact same get rich scheme. They both went BK within 2 years as they pulled their hair out dealing with the constant turn over, the constant cops at the place at 4 oclock in the morning, the constant skipping out, the constant damages.

Two true stories - one tenant asked if he could paint his room. The landlord said, sure, you paint it, and I'll pay for the paint. The tenant proudly showed the landlord his room the next week. He had painted every surface.. walls, ceiling.. doors.. window trim and yes, the windows black.

Another one of his tenants had a penchant for wearing nothing but a shower curtain in the house. He was constantly being brought home by the police as he walked the streets at night in his shower curtain.

Real estate & get rich quick = get poor quick. You make money in real estate slowly.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> These are my qualifications for starting this thread.
> 
> What I write can be verified by looking up my name on my web site and then by looking up my assets on knowx.com.
> 
> ...


Qualifications on your web site? Qualifications that you wrote. Look man. There ain't no one including the Donald Trumps of our nation who is making money in real estate now. Real estate is a depreciating asset just as vehicles are. 

I know Sandy Valley very well. The only business in the entire town is a bar. I also know Las Vegas very well. Vegas leads the nation in foreclosures, bankruptcies, defunct banks and percentage of real estate value lost. One out of every 26 homes in Vegas is in foreclosure. That is far worse then the percentage of the first depression of 1928. 

So tell us again how you are making money in this mess?

I'll tell you something else you will not read in any NAR or govt reports. All those Investors who are buying up homes because those homes that sold for $400K in 2004 is now selling for $175K is not really the bargain it seems. Next year that $175K purchase will be worth just $140K give or take. The result will be the very next round of foreclosures. 

Good luck to ya man. That silver lining is really lined in coal in the real estate game.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> O.K. let's cast emotions aside. Getting checks from the government is becoming increasingly difficult. If paperwork isn't your thing, and a significant portion of the income comes from government payouts... That doesn't seem too stable. I can see the service oriented landlord angle, but there are only so many people who can pay the note.
> 
> Again, more supply than demand.


Many different mental health agencies need an apartment to place people they are teaching to live in the world. The health agencies are very difficult to work with because they take a very serious interest in their patients. So, you need to be very careful when contacting them and you cannot appear that you are in business for profit. Later, I will post copiws od ads you send to health agencies.

This is not a scheme at all and this is not a government grant scheme. The VA and mental health agencies are constantly releasing patients into the real world and this is a niche market. You have to remember that $500 to $1000 per day for a hospital is peanuts compared to $2000 per month.

What this thread is about is not uncommon at all. By now, everybody should be aware that the government pays to house drug addicts, alcoholics, sex offenders, and the government pays big bucks to house these people in rooms exactly like this thread is about. I made this thread because I knew about this for several years, never acted, the numbers are amazing, and this is a terrific opportunity for you.


----------



## SubwayGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah yes, classic real estate "bubble thinking". Only works when there is a real estate bubble, because property values have been going DOWN with the exception of a few places for the last few years.

Buffalo, NY is selling homes with 3 digit tax liens for under ten thousand dollars. Cheap fixer uppers in bad neighborhoods. But this is not the time to be getting into real estate if you have no money to fall back on. Rent revenues are down, and you'll still be hit with property taxes even if you can't find tenants.

Possibility for some money aside, who here wants to be dealing with druggie derelicts at multiple locations? Probably not many.

You can't spell pcplumber without pcp right?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Qualifications on your web site? Qualifications that you wrote. Look man. There ain't no one including the Donald Trumps of our nation who is making money in real estate now. Real estate is a depreciating asset just as vehicles are.
> 
> I know Sandy Valley very well. The only business in the entire town is a bar. I also know Las Vegas very well. Vegas leads the nation in foreclosures, bankruptcies, defunct banks and percentage of real estate value lost. One out of every 26 homes in Vegas is in foreclosure. That is far worse then the percentage of the first depression of 1928.
> 
> ...


There has never been a better time for investing since I was born. You are 100% right about Sandy Valley Nevada, but i an not investing in Sandy Valley. I bought two houses in Sandy Valley for recreational reasons.


Your numbers are far too high. Verify this on knowx.com and you can verify both the pricesand my name. Look up 300 N. Kolo and you will see I paid $120,000 cash for a 2900 sq ft house on 5 acres. You will see house was only two years old when I purchased it last year and it originally soled for $550,000.

The second house I purchased in Sandy Valley is at 1025 Cherokee. This is where I stay while I am remodeling Kolo. The other 9 investment houses are in Vegas and the most I paid for every house that is less than 5-years old was $135,000. As far as the market being bad, every house is rented at no less than $900 per month. Add this to potential appreciation and these are terrific times for investing if you have money. The purpose for this thread is to help people make money.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

i think someone hacked this guys profile, because there is no way he made it to 622 post with these spams


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Not at all*



SubwayGuy said:


> Ah yes, classic real estate "bubble thinking". Only works when there is a real estate bubble, because property values have been going DOWN with the exception of a few places for the last few years.
> 
> Buffalo, NY is selling homes with 3 digit tax liens for under ten thousand dollars. Cheap fixer uppers in bad neighborhoods. But this is not the time to be getting into real estate if you have no money to fall back on. Rent revenues are down, and you'll still be hit with property taxes even if you can't find tenants.
> 
> ...


We don't rent to drug addicts nor alcoholics. We rent to college students, tourists who want a 100% furnished home, people who want a 5-star rental unit just like a 5-star hotel, and to handicapped people who do not need supervision. 

I'm leaving Sandey Valley for Los Angeles in about 5 minutes. I was going to stay until Sunday, but there was sometype of gas explosion at my daughter's high school in Torrance CA today. She was not injured, but some students were seriously injured and my daughter was shaken.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

rotarex said:


> i think someone hacked this guys profile, because there is no way he made it to 622 post with these spams


 

He does not sound like the type of guy that has ever had **** on his hands or sweat copper pipes. He sounds like a wall street type who cannot make money unless it is on the backs of other people.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Doubleoh7 said:


> He does not sound like the type of guy that has ever had **** on his hands or sweat copper pipes. He sounds like a wall street type who cannot make money unless it is on the backs of other people.


yeppers, people who have ways of making money don't tell others unless you want to slave them and take their money 
aka the pyramid scheme


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Several years ago I had a banker I respected and did business with call me on some get rich quick "Im mover and shaker" nonsense and he was fired within a week for calling his employer bank customer list to get them "involved" in a bull$hiz scheme of the day. 

It saddens me to see someone check their brain at the door and make a fool out of themselves because they returned from a hyperventilated motivational seminar of some sort. 

Taking a breath and coming back down to reality typically takes place after its too late to avoid alienating friends and relatives. 

I have been a real estate investor for 25 years. There is no pie in the sky. Its a long hard road to the right the left and straight ahead.

Riding a bubble up and down is like musical chairs. When the music shuts off you better have a chair to sit your broke azz down.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! What a great thread. I have another great idea....tell me what you think.

Lets give loans out to people with no money down, and we will qualify anybody as long as they have a job. Just think of the money we will make.

Then we can start paper trading peoples mortgages, we can group them together and bundle them. Then, we can put a value on the lot. Don't worry people wont pay attention to the individual mortgages, instead they will look a the bundle.....it will be sweet because then we can stick bad loans in the bundle and nobody will care......we will be rich.
------------------------------

Have we not learned anything?

Mike


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*You have thr right to choose your tenants*



Mike Finley said:


> Unfortunately, the reality to this scenario is you'll probably go broke.
> 
> This isn't anything new. There have been rooms for rent for as long as there has been realestate. In the old west it was the start of the hotel business, with the room for rent, then the bed and breakfast. That model can be pretty profitable because the rent is proportionally very high compared to the occupancy. Figure a room for a night $40. Theoretically if you keep it full for 30 days = $1200 a month rent.
> 
> ...


 
For the handicapped we deal with there is absolutely no red tape and we do not have to make any modifications unless we want to rent to physically disabled tenants. The agencies often pay for the modifications. This is an example. A physically disabled person has the right to live where he or she wants to live and the government and/or insurance companies give these people the money to make modifications. Even this is not a new concept, but most people don't do the numbers and when you do you will realize that this is a terrific market niche. Even for people wgo don't own real estate.

As we write posts, there are hundreds of iddentical businesses both thriving and failing. You are right that the renting of rooms is not a new concept, and you have the freedom to both investigate those who succeed and fail. I tend to side with those who I know are successful.

I have to stop to leave for Los Angeles. I will spend a few days putting the entire plan on paper and I will write only one more post on this subject. 

I stopped writing posts for a few months for many reasons. One of the reasons is because I am writing a FREE book about several good and great businesses I started with very little or no money. I am saddened and baffled because there are millions of people who are desperately seeking a prosperous business, yet these same people only argue with reasons why a proven idea will not work. 

Last week, I wrote a post telling how my business went from 24 to over50 employees in the past few years. Today, I hired two more people to work for me to implement and manage the the concept in this thread. Maybe it would be better to try to figure how to make this work because this is not a scheme. People need Special Housing even in the worse economy.

A lot of the people posting replies must be new. Mark from the Contractor Marketing Idea Magazine visited my office, wrote several articles about my company, and several CT members, Ridgid Forum members, and even Plumbing Zone members have visited my office. From the forums and magazine people have downloaded over 2000 copies of my software and book. I am very surprised, but the real truth is I am a unique duck and so what I say may be too much to for most to believe or handle. 

But as stated in several posts, everybody who wants help is welcome to visit me either in Los Angeles or come to Sandy Valley Nevada and spend a few days having fun and getting ideas that work.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

After noticing pc had posted over 600 times, I called him on the phone out of concern to let him know it appeared a spammer must have hacked his account. His profile says California so I figured the hour was reasonable under the circumstances 8pm I think his time.

He hung up on me after I said I was on CT. So I checked out some of his other posts to see if they were consistent with this thread. He has made many contributions here. 

pc, I meant no offense. Only trying to alert you if your account was hacked.

Peace,


----------

